# بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تابع تمهيد - الإيمان العقائدي (1)



## aymonded (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس *
* تابع أولاً: تمهيـــــــــــد - [3] الإيمان العقائدي - الجزء الأول*
[ للعودة للجزء السابق اضغط: هُنــــــــــــا ]​

أولاً ينبغي لنا أن نفرق دائماً بين طريقتين، طريقة قبول الحق الإلهي وبين طريقة قبول الحقائق العلمية والفكرية التي تتعلق بهذا الدهر، فالحقائق العلمية يُفيدها جداً أن نُمهد لها بالشك حتى تُثبت صحتها بالقياس للحقائق الأُخرى الثابتة. أما الحق الإلهي فلا يُمكن أن يأخذ طريقه لقلب الإنسان وفكره إلا إذا *سبق الإنسان وأعد قلبه وفكره باتضاع لقبوله*، بمعنى أن يكون لدى ضمير الإنسان *الاستعداد للانفتاح للحق الإلهي وتصديقه قبل مناقشته* والخوض فيه، حتى إذا بدأ الحق الإلهي يشع بنوره ويقرع القلب لا يجده مغلقاً بالشك والعناد فيُمتنْع على الإنسان الإحساس به والفرح لهُ والدخول في سره.

​ والحق المسيحي يمتاز بأنه لا يتعلّق، أساساً، بقواعد ومبادئ تحتاج إلى الفحص العقلي وبالتالي تحتاج إلى الذكاء والقدرة العقلية...​ فنحن نلجأ إلى أفكار ونصيغ تعابير، لكن كل حياتنا عباره عن احتفال مجيد، نحتفل *بشخص حي حاضر معنا بوعد*، إننا نعبُد *شخصاً* هوَّ الحدث. والحدث يعني، في التعبير المسيحي، الحقيقة القصوى التي بها يُعبّر الشخص عن ذاته في علاقة حياة شركة مع الآخر!!

​ *فالله ليس فكرة* بل حياة تظهر لنا في حدث: فهو  في صميم ذاته علاقة حياة، حياة بين الأب والابن بتيار الحب المتدفق، الذي هو الروح القدس الرب المحيي، ومن صميم تلك الحياة التي في الله يتدفق الله علينا في الخلق والتجسد والفداء..​ الحدث هوَّ تلك العلاقة الجوهرية التي تصل الله بخليقته صلة حياة ومحبة. أن جوهر الحقيقة هو حدث. وجوهر الله هوَّ هذا الحدث المزدوج المتكامل:​ 

* الله في صميم ذاته آب وابن وروح، وفي علاقته بالإنسان استمرار وحي ودفق عطاء في الخلق والتجسد والفداء.. *
 ويقول القديس إغريغوريوس النزينزي: [ الله هوَّ استمرار كشف ودوام وحي لذاته، يُحرك دون انقطاع الوجدان البشري ويُنير ظلماته ]​ ومن هذا المنطلق يحيا المسيحي *بالله ولأجل الله*، ويتجاوب معه بشعور وإحساس واعٍ، فيشعر المسيحي المؤمن ويحس إحساساً مرهفاً بارتباطه الكلي بالله؛ إن كيانه هبه وعطية من شخصه العظيم القدوس الحي، وهذه العطية لم توهب دفعة واحدة، بل هيَّ متدفقة لحظة تلو لحظة، إنه *عطاء مستمر، وتقبُّل مستمر*؛ فالله *يهب* والإنسان *يقبل باستمرار دون توقف، والإنسان يرد على محبة الله وعطاءه باستمرار، إذ يقدم له قلبه وحياته يومياً باستمرار وبلا توقف إلى النفس الأخير، وهكذا يستمر العطاء المتبادل، مع أنه لا يوجد قياس بينهما لأن ما يعطيه الله هو أعظم مما يُعطي الإنسان.*​ 
وفي هذا العطاء المتدفق من الله باستمرار يشعر المسيحي الحقيقي بعظمة وجمال وحب مَن هوَّ ينبوع كل وجود وكل عطاء، فيُعفر هامتهُ بالتراب، في موقف السجود ويشكر بالتسبيح والحمد، ويبقى على يقين أن الله ليس في حاجة إلى عبادته أو شكره ((لم تكن أنتَ محتاجاً إلى عبوديتي بل أنا المحتاج إلى ربوبيتك - القداس الإلهي))، إلا أن العبادة هيَّ التي تُساعد الإنسان على أن يعرف مكانته من الله، ليبقى في اتحاد الحياة والشركة معه. ومن هنا تم تنظيم العبادة الطقسية عن واقع خبرة دخلها المسيحي الحقيقي الحي بالله، والذي تقبل صلاحه وعطيته له وتجاوب معها وأعطى ما عنده أي ذاته..

​ والمسيحي الذي يعترف بالله أباً لهُ، يدع جانباً كل خوف وقلق؛ ويعلم إن خطاياه عينها – شرط أن يتخلى عنها تائباً – لا تُزيح نظرة الله المُحبة إليه، بل هيَّ موضع إشفاقه وحنانه. ومن هُنا أتى سرّ التوبة والاعتراف بالإيمان والثقة الشديدة في محبة الله وعمله الخلاصي للدخول في سرّ الكنيسة والمصالحة مع الله وجميع الأعضاء المنتمين للجسد الواحد..

​ المسيحي ينتظر من الله عونه ونعمته، ولكن لا من باب الاستسلام إلى الخمول أو الضعف أو اليأس أو الإحباط، إنه يعمل كما لو كان كل شيء مرتبطاً بسعيه، ويتوكل على الله لأن كل شيء منوطاً بنعمته. أنه يعمل ويُجاهد بقوة الله التي يستمر في لبسها كل يوم، لكن دون تَخبط. يتوجه دائماً إلى الله كما يتطلع إلى أبيه، ليعرض عليه في الصلاة أحزانه ومشقاته واحتياجاته وينتظر بصبر وثقة في محبة أبوه ومشيئته الذي أحبه للمنتهى حتى أنه صُلب من أجله، ومن هُنا تأتي صلاة المخدع المنتظمة والمستمرة دون انقطاع مهما كانت الأسباب، وحتى لو كسل أو أخفق أو ضعف، يعود لنشاطه الأول سريعاً لأنه لا يستطيع أن يبتعد عن الله حبيبه الخاص.

​ المسيحي الواثق بالله بالحقيقة وبالصدق، يعيش بسلام وفرح لأن الله يملأ قلبك كل يوم، ومن هُنا أتت الترانيم والتسبيح في الكنيسة.

​ المسيحي الحقيقي، يحب الله الخير الأسمى والحب الأسمى. وتتجسد محبته في تتميم إرادة الله، فيتقبل كل ما يتعرض له من ضيقات ومشقات وصلبان وأمراض وأوجاع مهما كانت ومهما طالت، ومن هُنا وضعت الكنيسة صلاة الشكر اليومية وزيت مسحة المرضى الذي هوَّ سرّ حضور المسيح الرب القيامة والحياة في المتألمين.​ كما يتجسد إيمانه لواجبات وضعه كمسيحي، أي بتحقيق المهمة الموضوعة علية في بناء العالم وملكوت الله. ومن هنا كان الصوم والسهر في صلوات وطلبات لا تنقطع من أجل العالم وكل محتاج سواء طلب منه هذا أو لم يطلب، لأن الصلاة من أجل الآخرين تاتي بتلقائية ومحبة مسكوبة من الله الذي يحب الكل بلا تمييز أو تفريق وعلى الأخص الخاطي والعدو والغير مستحق.

​ ويتجسد أيضاً إيمانه وأمانته بحفظ الوصايا، في احترام حقوق كل إنسان وكرامته، لاسيما وصية محبة إخوتنا البشر بلا استثناء على مثال محبة الله لنا. إنَّ متطلّبات هذا الحب يلحظها في دقائقها ذاك المسيحي المتجرد من أنانيته والمنصت بانتباه لصوت الله ونداء إخوته. ومن هُنا سرّ اجتماع الكنيسة وسرّ الافتقاد والعطاء لكل محتاج، ومن هُنا يظهر  أيضاً احترام عقائد الآخر وتقدير كل أحد والحفاظ على حرية الآخرين بدون اقتحامها أو التدخل في أمور الغير [ فلا يتألم أحدكم كقاتل أو سارق أو فاعل شر أو متداخل في أمور غيره ] (1بطرس 4: 15)

_____يتبـــــــــع_____
والعنوان القادم هو: تابع الإيمان العقائدي - الجزء الثاني
قانون الإيمان ومُحاربة الهرطقات
​


----------



## aymonded (30 أكتوبر 2012)

فهرس الموضوع للمتابعة:
  1 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تمهيد
  2 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تابع تمهيد - الإيمان رأس الحياة
  3 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تابع تمهيد - الإيمان العقائدي (1)
  4 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تمهيد - تابع الإيمان العقائدي (2)
  5 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -3- العمق الذي يعجز التعبير عنه
 6 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -4- كيف نفهم العقيدة
​ 7 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -5- موضوع الإيمان - معاني الكلمة
  8 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -6-  المعنى الأول: الثقة
  9 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (7) تابع شرح كلمة الإيمان أولاً الثقة Παρρησίαν
  10 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (8) الإيمان بالله ثقة بمحبته، وما هو عدو الإيمان
  11 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (9) الثقة والصلاة المتواضعة 
 12 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (10) الشك + علامات فاعلية الإيمان الحي والتخلص من الشك
 13 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (11) ثقة ويقين بفرح - الجزء الأخير من المعنى الأول
 14 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (12) المعنى الثاني: الأمانة πίστις​15 - ​
_____يتبع_____
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أكتوبر 2012)

ميرسى جدا استاذى على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع 
متابعة مع حضرتك 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## aymonded (30 أكتوبر 2012)

ويبارك حياتك أختي العزيزة حبيبة ربنا يسوع والقديسين 
صلي من أجلي كثيراً، النعمة معك آمين
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 أكتوبر 2012)

اشكرك على الموضوع الرائع--
 الرب يباركك

 متابعه---


----------



## aymonded (30 أكتوبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اشكرك على الموضوع الرائع--
> الرب يباركك
> 
> متابعه---



ويبارك حياتك أختي الحلوة في ربنا يسوع
النعمة معك
​


----------



## Strident (30 أكتوبر 2012)

لكن اصعب سؤال سيكون هو كيف تحتفل بوجودك مع شخص، وانت ﻻ تستطيع التفاعل معه؟

بمعنى ادق....ﻻ تسمع اي استجابة...وﻻ ترى اي عﻻمة....

لذلك....بصراحة ارى ان الايمان مستحيل بدون Revelation....ﻻزم ربنا يقابل كل واحد على حدة...

لان المشكلة....ان ناس كتير من اللي اخترعت اديان...استغلت الحكاية دي...الايمان الاعمى...فﻻبد من وجود شيء مميز في الايمان...


----------



## النهيسى (30 أكتوبر 2012)

> المسيحي  الحقيقي، يحب الله الخير الأسمى والحب الأسمى. وتتجسد محبته في تتميم  إرادة الله، فيتقبل كل ما يتعرض له من ضيقات ومشقات وصلبان وأمراض وأوجاع  مهما كانت ومهما طالت، ومن هُنا وضعت الكنيسة صلاة الشكر اليومية وزيت مسحة  المرضى الذي هوَّ سرّ حضور المسيح الرب القيامة والحياة في المتألمين.​



كلام سليم جدا
ربنا يتمجد معانا جميعا حتى نحتمل العالم
مشكور أخى الغالى للنبع الذى تروينا به
باركك الرب يسوع
آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (30 أكتوبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> لكن اصعب سؤال سيكون هو كيف تحتفل بوجودك مع شخص، وانت ﻻ تستطيع التفاعل معه؟
> 
> بمعنى ادق....ﻻ تسمع اي استجابة...وﻻ ترى اي عﻻمة....
> 
> ...



مهو الموضوع يا جميل - بالطبع - لا يتكلم عن الإيمان الأعمى
ولكن عن انفتاح القلب ورؤية الله بلمسة حية مُحيية شافية لأعماق من يؤمن بالله الذي يُظهر نفسه للإنسان
وأشكرك على تعليقك الواععي الذي يُصب في خبرة لقاء الله: كخبرة وشركة وحياة
كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (30 أكتوبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> كلام سليم جدا
> ربنا يتمجد معانا جميعا حتى نحتمل العالم
> مشكور أخى الغالى للنبع الذى تروينا به
> باركك الرب يسوع
> آمين​



المسيح إلهنا يهبك فيض النعمة وفرح الرجاء الحي
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض، كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع وبره آمين
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 أكتوبر 2012)

استاذي عجبني الموضوع
ميرسي كتييييييييير
ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمه حضرتك
​


----------



## aymonded (30 أكتوبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> استاذي عجبني الموضوع
> ميرسي كتييييييييير
> ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمه حضرتك
> ​



ويبارك حياتك ويغمرك بسلامه الفائق 
ويهبنا كلنا الإيمان الحي الذي به نحيا في عمق أصالة الحياة الروحية آمين
​


----------

